# Ozzy



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

I just took these pics a few moments ago so you can see how big he really is for an 8 month old cat, we keep saying i wonder if he will get any bigger? lol best wishes...........Chris


----------



## popoki (Dec 28, 2010)

Look at the size of his paws! What a lovely cat!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

ah my favourite boy. Gorgeous pictures. Looking forward to meeting him in the fur on the 7th!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwww beautiful cat


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow!! :d:d:d


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Hes absolutly stunning.... and huge :lol:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

looks like sue is having trouble holding him. i think you will probably have another 3 1/2 years growing from him yet chris lol


----------



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

He is absolutly stunning love his colour


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

jenny armour said:


> looks like sue is having trouble holding him. i think you will probably have another 3 1/2 years growing from him yet chris lol


OMG !!!!!!!...If he keeps growing for that length of time ill have a Lion on my hands lol, he is such a charector though where the Ragdolls are so laid back and quiet, you always know where Ozzy is, just follow the trail of destruction......lol....chat soon........Chris.


----------



## profx (Apr 29, 2011)

lovely cat


----------



## CandyApocalypse (Feb 8, 2011)

How lovely he is. I had a male cat that would probably have been larger than him at around the same age, and all I remember is how big his paws were! Well, that and how heavy he was when he jumped on me in the middle of the night


----------

